# Cadlink vs. Kothari



## shirtmaine (Aug 27, 2005)

For those who have experience with these two Rips which one is better?


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

Kothari has that WOW factor out of the box but it isn't the most color accurate on everything when compared to the original artwork. Easy to use RIP but the UI is a lil dated feeling.

Cadlink has a slew of awesome features and is considerably more powerful than Kothari. Out of the box it doesn't have quite the WOW factor as Kothari but it is much better with accurate color replication. Cadlink can easily create the WOW print and more. You have a tremendous amount more control and it even had Gimp built into the RIP. The super size me and fluid mask options are amazing options to have also!!


----------



## asuanlarm (Oct 5, 2011)

I haven't played around with the settings much in Kothari, but yeah, I think it gives that wow factor right out of the box. The distributor here was impressed. I like the intuitiveness of Digital Factory better. Changing the layer settings is a snap. I wish I could have played around with it more, but my trial just ended. I don't know if I can justify buying a second rip after buying Kothari.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Some new features for the Digital Factory RIP are coming out in the next few weeks, according to David at Cadlink.

_


----------

